# Avi sound problem



## sam_sarnie (Oct 17, 2003)

When i try to watch an avi, the sound dose not always work in windows media player. If i open the file in ACDsee (my picture viewer) and then try again the sound works, but only sometimes. I have a feeling that one of my codecs is not working properly or not loading when i try to watch avi's. This dose not happen with any other type of video file. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks

Samuel Blagbrough


----------



## jerricho (Dec 21, 2001)

Please let us know which version of Windows Media Player do you have. It might be that Media Player is missing a few codecs but another possibility is that the avi file wasn't recorded with a proper codec.
Please get back to us.


----------



## k_vocalist (Nov 2, 2003)

i agree, it must be a codec that ur missin why it wont show the picture of sound, i recall tryin to watch a avi file which i could hear sound but no picture was showing so i went and DL a AVI codec and it done the trick for me.... good luck


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2003)

did you make the avi, or did you download it?


----------



## sam_sarnie (Oct 17, 2003)

The Avi's were downloaded and i can see the video just fine, but with no sound. I am using Windows media player version 9.00.00.3075


----------



## jerricho (Dec 21, 2001)

Like we had guessed, Microsoft too thinks that you cannot hear sounds because you have one or more missing codecs.
But the only solution they are offering to this is that you need to reinstall your Windows Media Player 9. Here is the link that Microsoft gives: Windows Media Player 9


----------

